# Anyone interested in going to make up school?? :)



## justalildirrtyx (Jan 14, 2011)

Hey everyone!! I've had the dream of becoming a makeup artist ever since I was little.. I have my esthetician's license and I'm thinking about going to a make up school.

  	I've been researching a few...
  	-M.U.D in LA and NY
  	-Cosmix School of Makeup Artistry in FL
  	-Cinema Makeup School
  	-Westmore Academy in CA


  	Has anyone attended any of these? ..or thinking about going?


  	I'm in NJ, but I really wanna get out there and see what it's like living on my own!! Anyone else??


----------



## baghdad81 (Jan 15, 2011)

I want to....I am in Toronto so we don't have "great' schools...I am also doing graduate studies in biology of cancer, so am way off  But i would love to, if i have time and money! I imagine building a kit would take a lot of money!


----------

